# CCO MAC Haul



## nursie (Nov 15, 2008)

i took my 13 year old son to Concord Mills mall in Charlotte today, for some Christmas shopping...he's picky so i'd rather get what he likes and i put up the things we picked out to give him at Christmas.

but of course i had to make a stop at the CCO. i havent bought this much makeup at once in, ummmm, a few months anyway. so i'm happy looking at all i hauled right now:

msf in Warmed
msf natural in medium
2007 holiday heirlooms 5 eye brush set (only short handled mac brushes ive ever had)
heatherette e/s trio with mood ring in it (for my daughter for Christmas)
color forms e/s palette in warm
paint pot in layin low
single e/s in femme noir,blanc type,handwritten

so, yay me!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 15, 2008)

Your daughter will love her Heatherette trio I know I would!
All the nice stuff you bought makes me want to visit my CCO which isn't good.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

You got one lucky daughter! Awesome haul


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome haul!  I love getting good finds at the CCO!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Great Stuff! I love love Warmed and Layin low !


----------



## sass000 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

nice haul and enjoy! love the heatherette trio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your daughter will def. enjoy it!


----------



## kariii (Nov 16, 2008)

I love layin low so much too, it's the perfect shade to cover my eyelid. I'm getting down to the pot..  I wish I had bought backups! haha


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Haul ! Enjoy=)


----------

